# Upcoming Hollywood remakes !



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.comcast.net/slideshow/entertainment-remakes/10/

Why can't Hollywood come up with something original ?
Why do they have to remake Back to School,The Karate Kid and Hellraiser to name a few ? I also heard Jaws was coming too but they didn't mention it here.

Have the writers lost their creative thinking ?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Jimmy 440 said:


> http://www.comcast.net/slideshow/entertainment-remakes/10/
> 
> Why can't Hollywood come up with something original ?
> Why do they have to remake Back to School,The Karate Kid and Hellraiser to name a few ? I also heard Jaws was coming too but they didn't mention it here.
> ...


It isn't the writers; it's the studios. Hollywood studios aren't filmmakers; they're investment and marketing firms. They expect to make a profit off of every movie, so they tend to greenlight only very familiar scripts. And, to an extent, it works; people actually spend money to see these remakes.

But all of the fresh ideas come from independent filmmakers, who manage to cobble together a movie on a tiny budget and, only once it's complete and getting good reactions at film festivals (and has a low, fixed cost), does it have a chance of major-studio distribution.

Think *Clerks* (Kevin Smith), *Reservoir Dogs* (Tarantino), *El Mariachi* (Robert Rodriguez), or even *Juno* (Diablo Cody).

The problem is that when these independents do well, they tend to get gobbled up by Hollywood, and before long, they fall into the same Hollywood "safe" formulas.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

And yet Spirited Away did so good that it was re-released in theatres after it won best animated feature. the only time that has happened with a Buena Vista release and it was anime.
The lack of original plot and risk taking is really why I've stopped watching movies. In the past decade I've only been pleasently surprised a small handfull of times. Finding Nemo, Shrek (only the first one) Wal-E, The Matrix (again, first one only.)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Do the studios even care about quality scripts anymore? Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=407722

Add "Slap Shot" to the growing list.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, a list of 10 movies I have no interest in seeing again or a remake of


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Of the ten listed, nine are remakes ("re imaging"?) one is going to be a sequel. 








I'm still waiting for the idiot that green lights _My Mother the Car_ starring Drew Carey

Word has it Madonna wants to do a remake of _Casablanca _and have it set in Baghdad.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

xIsamuTM said:


> And yet Spirited Away did so good that it was re-released in theatres after it won best animated feature. the only time that has happened with a Buena Vista release and it was anime.
> The lack of original plot and risk taking is really why I've stopped watching movies. In the past decade I've only been pleasently surprised a small handfull of times. Finding Nemo, Shrek (only the first one) Wal-E, The Matrix (again, first one only.)


The movies you named were big studio releases, and for the most part the big studio releases never have been known for original plots or risk taking.

Most of those movies scheduled to be remade were rated only so-so by critics when they were released, although they were financially successful.

I enjoy all kinds of movies--big, small, good, bad, old, new--but the most thought-provoking ones are usually found on IFC or the Sundance Channel.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I was perfectly content with the original "Short Circuit" and "Evil Dead" (at least they are bringing Campbell back for the "Evil Dead" remake).

In a related note, "Escape to Witch Mountain" *HAS* been redone as "Race to Witch Mountain" and will be releasing next month.

They are even making a "Land of the Lost" movie.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Draconis said:


> *They are even making a "Land of the Lost" movie.*


That is correct. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151401


----------

